# Poooor Bryco



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We are in Garden City KS this weekend for a show for Bryco...well, everything is nice, hotel is nice, etc...except for one problem...NO TUB TO BATHE HIM IN! I started out trying in the sink and that was practically catastrophic lol. So then I figured welllll...into the shower we go? Thank goodness it was a strong shower b'c poor Bryco is forever traumatized I think. He's now dry and napping in the bed and I have to get ready, but LOL...anyone else ever have to bathe their dog in the shower? Wet puppies are slippery!:hello1:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Bless him. Nope I cant think of a time I had to bathe mine in a shower. Seems like it would be difficult for a little one. I guess it may be a good idea to bring a little bucket next time


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha Kristi!! Have fun at the show! Next time you make a hotel reservation, maybe ask if they have a tub? Who'd have thought though - most hotels I've ever been to have tubs!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww poor Bryco.......at least hes clean now LOL


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep - Had to do that once to Pippi when she decided to roll in fox poop - However being the odd dog she is, she loved it!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL!! Poor Bryco!! Im sure you got pretty wet too Good luck today...have fun!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That is too funny!! We've never "HAD" to bathe in the shower but I've brought Matilda in with me before. haha She actually liked it! :tard:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I took Radar in with me one time didn't HAVE to but I did he done ok he was not that happy but not that scared


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well...I guess the shower bath was worth it because he took best of breed today and also took toy group 1st place! so...that was really cool!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's awesome, Kristi!! I'm soooo happy for you!! Congratulations hun!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I left him in the car for a little while I went back in to watch the other groups so he could rest, before his turn...he peed and rubbed his head all in it LOL. We almost didn't make it back in in time for his group. Thank goodness for Show Off spray which is a waterless shampoo you rub in and don't hafta rinse out. 

He was a trooper today, so proud of him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh Kristi you have every reason to be proud of him! A group ONE is fantastic! Depending on how many dogs are at the show and how many toys he beat - that could even put him in the national rankings. Absolutely THE BEST NEWS!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tracy I am just stoked he got a major! I just have no idea now where we'll find the other  He showed like the little star he is today. I genuinely nearly fell flat on my face when he pointed at me. Then I was like hmmm, is he telling us to "get out"? LOL. 

It was a fun day. I met some really neat people and he had a huuuge cheering section. He was the only class dog to make it to Best in Show, and the judge really looked him over. I think a Pyrenees won? And LOL the judge who judges all the chi specialties was in the ring for Best in Show with a Borzoi (IDK if its his or someone elses's?) and he kept looking at us (this is the same judge that grudgingly gave Bryco his 1st point at 7 months of age lol). I know the politics are stupid, but a few more judges saw him today, and saw him in the BIS ring...so yay! And really he is barely not even a puppy any more.

I'm so glad everyone talked me into taking him to groups lol. We were gonna go have a nap.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so proud of you Kristi and Bryco that I could just burst. I probably won't even be able to sleep tonight for thinking about it. HA HA. I'm just thrilled for you. 

Hey, don't forget to check your premium list and be sure and pick up your prizes if any are offered. BOW and BOB occasionally have prizes donated and almost always there's something offered for the Groups. 

You're showing tomorrow too right? Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the numbers for the toys for today ....

Jack Onofrio Dog Shows - Breed Counts

TOY BREEDS
5 BRUSS GRIF 2-2- 1-0
3 CAV KING CH 1-0- 2-0
9 CHIHUA LONG 4-5- 0-0
9 CHIHUA SMOOTH 1-7- 0-1
7 CHIN CREST 2-3- 2-0
2 HAVANESE 0-1- 1-0
5 ITAL GRYHND 2-3- 0-0
6 JAP CHIN 1-4- 1-0
2 MIN PIN 1-1- 0-0
22 PAPILLON 9-12- 0-1
2 POOD TOY 0-2- 0-0
8 PUG 3-4- 1-0
1 SHIH TZU 0-1- 0-0
4 SILKY TERR 3-0- 1-0
7 YORKSH TERR 5-2- 0-0


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep so I think only majors in papillions but I think the major stayed so he is good ! Not a HUGE show but still, I'm just thrilled it looks like he has a major!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

& adding in my head (which may not be reliable), I think that means his "dogs defeated" is somewhere between 85-90 lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I just saw this!! Congrats! That is SOOOOO exciting!
Im also very impressed that waterless shampoo could get pee off a white dogs head, lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is sooo wonderful. You have a gorgeous dog there and it's so nice others are awarding him accordingly. Bravo Bryco. You must be so proud.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to go Bryco! Kristi, I am so happy for you and very glad to see Bryco recognized for the little "show boy" he is.. He is a stunning little guy and I know you work very hard with him.. Congratulations.. Deb


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bryco


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YAY BRYCO!!!!! Congrats Kristi! This is awesome!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That is so awesome!!!!


----------

